# Problème boot Windows sur SSD externe



## Didou97350 (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir la commu' 
Je viens à vous car je suis au bout de mes forces...
Je possède un MacBook Pro 13 de 2015 sous MacOS Sierra.
J'ai également un SSD Externe monté dans un boitier, ou j'y ai installé Windows 10 via un tuto : https://slice42.com/a-la-une/2016/03/pratique-installer-windows-disque-externe-boot-camp-36123/
Arrive le moment ou il faut boot Windows présent sur mon SSD au démarrage de l'ordi. J'appui sur ALT, et la, mon Mac ne me propose que de booter sur Macintosh.. Pas de Windows..
J'ai donc essayé avec la version Windows 8.1, mais c'est la même..
Si quelqu'un à la solution je suis preneurs.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Décembre 2016)

Salut

Que te renvoie depuis mac os x la commande dans le terminal :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Didou97350 (21 Décembre 2016)

Merci de ta réponse ! 
Voila, on voit bien mon SSD de 275Go mais..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Décembre 2016)

Tu n'aurais pas activé Filevault? 
Si oui tente de le désactiver.


----------



## Didou97350 (21 Décembre 2016)

Oui il est activé, mais impossible de le désactivé :


----------



## Didou97350 (21 Décembre 2016)

Désolé du double post mais j'ai trouvé un petit truc :/
Dans la partition de secours, j'ai constaté que Mac reconnais le SSD et Windows installé dessus mais n'a pas envi de boot..
De plus j'ai joint quelques info sur le SSD.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2016)

Salut *Didou
*
Pour connaître l'état d'avancement du chiffrement > tu passes dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 qui te retourne le tableau imposant du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* impliqué par le chiffrement.

=> descends à la dernière instance intitulée : *Logical Volume* > tu avises une ligne intitulée :

```
Conversion progress (Onward): xx%
```
 càd. progrès de la conversion (sens = chiffrement): tant de *%*.

Cet affichage n'est pas évolutif > il te faut, par exemple 5' après, repasser la même commande > et tu pourras voir l'avancement du *%* et ainsi connaître intuitivement la vitesse de progression du chiffrement. L'opération complétée, tu as un affichage indiquant :

```
Conversion status: complete
```

Je te recommande un *re-démarrage* préalable > puis tu pourras presser le bouton "_Désactiver FileVault_" > et laisser opérer le processus du déchiffrement. *Re-démarre* là encore à la fin, pour que le *kernel* enregistre la suppression du *Volume Logique* exporté par le *CoreStorage*.

--------------------​
En ce qui concerne ton démarrage sur «Windows» > voici le tableau logique de ton SSD :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:    Fdisk_partition_scheme                         *275.1 GB   disk2
   1:              Windows_NTFS                          275.1 GB   disk2s1
```

--> si tu scrutes la ligne 1 (partition *disk2s1*) > tu t'aperçois que le type de système de fichiers (*Windows_NTFS*) n'est associé à aucun nom de volume. Si tu regardes par contre l'affichage du *disk0* en tête de tableau > tu t'aperçois qu'aux 3 lignes 1, 2 3 > les types de systèmes de fichiers des partitions (*EFI* > *Apple_CoreStorage* > *Apple_Boot*) sont tous associés à des noms de volumes (*EFI* > *Macintosh HD* > *Recovery HD*).

=> il est donc normal qu'aucun volume «Windows» ne soit affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage (touche "_alt_") > puisque aucun volume «Windows» montable n'est défini sur la partition *disk2s1* de ton SSD externe.


----------



## Didou97350 (21 Décembre 2016)

Merci pour les explications 
Donc si j'ai bien compris il faudrait que j'assigne un nom de volume à la partition "Windows_NTFS" ? Mais comment ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Décembre 2016)

Depuis l'invite de commande cmd de windows, la commande est label :
*label  x: nom
*
Attention de sélectionner la bonne lettre pour le x:


----------



## macomaniac (22 Décembre 2016)

Je ne conçois pas a priori comment un disque (fût-il un SSD) dont la table de partition est manifestement *MBR* (type : *Fdisk_partition_scheme*) > pourrait avoir un caractère démarrable une fois attaché à un « *EFI_based* » Mac : un Mac dont le Programme Interne est de type *EFI*.

J'ai l'impression que ce disque a été logiquement apprêté par attachement à un PC > puis tout à trac attaché au Mac dans l'espoir qu'il serait directement démarrable.

Le secteur d'amorçage *MBR* de ce disque (*bloc 0*) sans table *GPT* collatérale interdit a priori que le *Boot_Manager* de l'*EFI* puisse y détecter le moindre volume démarrable. L'installation de «Windows» sur ce disque en attachement à un PC > a des chances d'expliquer le fait que sa partition soit porteuse d'un système de fichiers (de type *Windows_NTFS* : spécifiquement du *NTFS* ici je présume) que le *kernel* ne parvient pas à valider de manière à monter un volume sur la partition correspondante.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Décembre 2016)

En effet à voir ceci : https://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/cc766465(v=ws.10).aspx
Il aurait peut être fallu utiliser la commande :
*create partition efi*
plutôt que :
*create partition primary*
dans le tuto cité +haut.


----------



## Didou97350 (23 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir, merci de vos réponses 
J'ai essayé avec *create partition efi*, mais le SSD externe n'est toujours pas reconnus.. J'ai donc essayé avec Windows 8.1 mais la même.. Je commence a perdre espoir. Si vous voulez des screenshot ou d'autre info pour aidé à la résolution il n'y a aucun soucis.. Merci :/


----------



## Didou97350 (23 Décembre 2016)

Désolé du double post..
Voici un screen du gestionnaire de disques, au dessus mon SSD interne avec Mac, en dessous mon SSD externe après avoir fait la commande "create partition efi"


----------



## lepasdoué (2 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir ! 
j'ai exactement le même problème, mon ssd externe avec windows dessus n'est pas détecté, mais mon windows NTFS à bien un nom !

macbook-pro-de-guilhem:~ guilhem$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            53.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WINDOWS                 120.0 GB   disk2s1

Donc je comprend pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas et j'avoue ne pas avoir tout compris aux différentes réponses si dessus ^^' J'avoue également que ce n'est pas moi qui ait mis windows sur le ssd donc je sais pas trop comment ça a été fait. Mais il m'a marqué :
"BIOS : désactiver l'EFI (mode bios classique et activer CSM)
modifier l'ordre de boot ou démarrer directement sur le SSD" sauf que je comprend pas et ça marche pas ^^

Je vous remercie pour le temps que vous m'accorderez


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2019)

lepasdoué a dit:


> j'ai exactement le même problème, mon ssd externe avec windows dessus n'est pas détecté, mais mon windows NTFS à bien un nom !


Si le SSD n'est pas dans un boîtier Thunderlbot, ça ne risque pas de fonctionner. De plus la seule possibilité sous macOS est celle de ma réponse #2.


lepasdoué a dit:


> Donc je comprend pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas et j'avoue ne pas avoir tout compris aux différentes réponses si dessus ^^' J'avoue également que ce n'est pas moi qui ait mis windows sur le ssd donc je sais pas trop comment ça a été fait. Mais il m'a marqué :
> "BIOS : désactiver l'EFI (mode bios classique et activer CSM)
> modifier l'ordre de boot ou démarrer directement sur le SSD" sauf que je comprend pas et ça marche pas ^^


Un Mac est complètement différent d'un PC puisque dans ce dernier on peut avoir au BIOS qui n'existe pas dans un Mac. Ce message est normal, parce que macOS doit gérer le boot de démarrage de Windows qu'il ne trouve pas !

Relis bien, la réponse #2, car il n'y a pas d'autre alternative pour installer une version de Windows dans un Mac via Assistant Boot Camp. Alors il sort d'où ce SSD externe ?

Et dans ta réponse #23, tu mentionnes avoir supprimer une partition Boot Camp, ton histoire n'est pas claire du tout !


----------



## lepasdoué (2 Mars 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse

Non c'est pas un Thunderbolt c'est un USB3 mais j'ai du mal à comprendre la différence dans le sens ou, pour moi, c'est juste un port USB modifié ^^ 

Pour la réponse du "il sort d'où ce ssd externe" je vais raconter ma vie, mon Boot Camp à merdouillé (pardon de l'expression) et ça m'a fait pas mal stressé, j'ai un collègue qui m'a dit "t'a qu'a mettre windows sur un SSD externe et tu vire ton Boot Camp" ce qui me semble être une solution miracle, et il m'a aidé a choisir un ssd sur Amazon, il a essayer de mettre windows dessus mais il a pas réussi, je l'ai donné à quelqu'un d'autre qui a réussi (en lui expliquant bien que c'est pour l'utiliser sur mac). Et puis dans ma tête c'était bon ^^ pour la faire courte j'ai acheté un ssd USB3 et ils ont mis windows dessus. 

En lisant ta réponse 2 j'avoue que je me sens bête, mais je connaissait pas le site avant 
Mais du coup, il y a quelque chose de faisable avec ma démarche ou...c'est foutu ?

En tout cas merci beaucoup !


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2019)

lepasdoué a dit:


> Non c'est pas un Thunderbolt c'est un USB3 mais j'ai du mal à comprendre la différence dans le sens ou, pour moi, c'est juste un port USB modifié ^^


La différence c'est un protocole d'accès des données et au risque de me répéter, dans un boîtier USB 3.0, ça ne peut pas fonctionner.


lepasdoué a dit:


> j'ai un collègue qui m'a dit "t'a qu'a mettre windows sur un SSD externe et tu vire ton Boot Camp" ce qui me semble être une solution miracle, et il m'a aidé a choisir un ssd sur Amazon, il a essayer de mettre windows dessus mais il a pas réussi


Je vais être cinglant, tu diras à ton collègue de rester avec son PC ou s'il est sous Mac, qu'il s'achète un PC. Sérieusement, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, dans ma réponse #1 j'explique très clairement comment faire une installation en y incluant les liens officiels de chez Apple pour l'utilisation de Boot Camp et chez Microsoft pour télécharger une version officielle de Windows 10.


lepasdoué a dit:


> je l'ai donné à quelqu'un d'autre qui a réussi (en lui expliquant bien que c'est pour l'utiliser sur mac). Et puis dans ma tête c'était bon ^^ pour la faire courte j'ai acheté un ssd USB3 et ils ont mis windows dessus.


Je serais très, très, curieux de savoir ce qu'il à fait ? Pour une énième fois, il est impossible de faire une installation de Windows 10 via Assistant Boot Camp dans un disque dur externe ! Assistant Boot Camp l'affiche clairement et refuse de continuer l'installation, car il doit préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans le disque dur interne, jamais il ne le fera dans un disque dur externe, et ce depuis l'apparition chez Apple d'Assistant Boot Camp et là je ne peux pas être plus clair.


lepasdoué a dit:


> Mais du coup, il y a quelque chose de faisable avec ma démarche ou...c'est foutu ?


Dans ton cas, oui et je vais te demander de relire très attentivement ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...car il n'y a pas d'autre alternative depuis un Mac.

Ce qui fonctionne bien depuis un vrai PC...
- le PC doit être récent, donc posséder un BIOS UEFI, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec un PC ancien
- utilisation d'un disque dur avec impérativement un boîtier externe USB 3.0 utilisant le protocole UASP
- clonage de la partition Windows fraîchement installée d'un vrai PC uniquement avec le logiciel EaseUS Todo Backup Workstation en n'oubliant pas de cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD


----------



## lepasdoué (2 Mars 2019)

d'accord donc Thunderbolt c'est une prise qui donne un accès particulier aux données ? 
Pour ce qui est de comment ils ont mis windows sur le ssd comme je l'ai expliqué je ne sais pas. 
merci pour le lien, je vais essayer de comprendre comment faire et on verra bien pour le faire avec quelqu'un qui s'y connait contrairement à moi ^^
Merci encore pour ta réponse


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2019)

lepasdoué a dit:


> d'accord donc Thunderbolt c'est une prise qui donne un accès particulier aux données ?


Il n'y a pas que ça, beaucoup pensent que c'est un simple câble, mais pas du tout. Un peu de lecture sur les câbles/connexions Thunderbolt 3.0... https://www.macg.co/2012/07/le-prix-des-câbles-thunderbolt-devrait-baisser-en-2013-56846 ...lecture sur Thunderbolt 3.1... https://www.macg.co/mac/2015/06/thunderbolt-3-usb-c-usb-31-ce-quil-faut-savoir-89268 ...et pour augmenter encore un peu plus ton mal de tête, dernière lecture... https://www.journaldulapin.com/2018/09/04/usb-c-thunderbolt/


lepasdoué a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de comment ils ont mis windows sur le ssd comme je l'ai expliqué je ne sais pas.


C'est bien dommage, insiste, car je suis vraiment curieux, mais si c'était une solution miracle et facile à mettre en oeuvre, ça se saurait et Apple ne diffuserait plus Assistant Boot Camp dans ses versions d'OS X et macOS !


lepasdoué a dit:


> merci pour le lien, je vais essayer de comprendre comment faire et on verra bien pour le faire avec quelqu'un qui s'y connait contrairement à moi ^^


Ce que tu ne dis pas, ne mentionnes pas, c'est quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue, car le protocole d'Assistant Boot Camp est différent selon l'année, car avec d'anciens modèles, il impose l'utilisation d'une clé USB pour stocker des pilotes/drivers qui serviront en fin d'installation d'une version de Windows.


----------

